# Innovative Nurse With Some Design Questions



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello to all- and let's just take a moment to THANK GOD for Glorious ENGINEERS. I love em'- smart bunch of kids you guys are...HOLY MOLY!

I have some questions about a medical device I have designed. I am looking for maybe a student, or someone who has a little extra free time on their hands, to offers some troubleshooting regarding my device design. I've actually already filed the provisional patent, had it for a year now, and am re-filing it due to the addition I want to make to this device. I've had it 3d printer proto-typed already, and all the CAD specs are already done. I'm FINALLY at the end of the 'design road' so to speak - and of course, I would like to add something to it that I think only an engineer could make simplistic and manufacturing-friendly.

If anyone is interested in taking this ride with me, I'm certainly NOT a greedy person, and will absolutely share my successes! I've already got a couple people on board who did most of my CAD work, and design - however, for this addition, I believe I need someone who is more mechanically inclined.

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 2, 2016)

I forgot to add some pics, and did not see an 'edit post' option, so I'm just going to add my media via this route, Sorry guys- newbie here!

HERE IS A BASIC COMPARISON, OF WHAT I AM LOOKING TO DO, WITHOUT GIVING AWAY MY IP!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2016)

I am a lowly road engineer but I am sure someone here can help out!

so what does this device do?  the roller part? my wife is an ICU nurse btw..


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 2, 2016)

What is the question(s)?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> What is the question(s)?


Do you want to be a test subject?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 2, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Do you want to be a test subject?


For you, no.  For NI, given her avatar pic, yes.


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

Uh....The question? 

What are my heat integration options?


----------



## P-E (Aug 3, 2016)

Finally a use for spent uranium fuel rods!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2016)

NurseINNOVATOR said:


> I forgot to add some pics, and did not see an 'edit post' option, so I'm just going to add my media via this route, Sorry guys- newbie here!
> 
> HERE IS A BASIC COMPARISON, OF WHAT I AM LOOKING TO DO, WITHOUT GIVING AWAY MY IP!!
> 
> View attachment 8498


Sounds like a question for an electrical engineer.

(I only know about wastewater.)


----------



## P-E (Aug 3, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Sounds like a question for an electrical engineer.
> 
> (I only know about wastewater.)


Yup batteries or power cord.  Then some heat transfer to the wheel.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2016)

Does the wheel HAVE to be metal?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2016)

This seems like a suitable thermoelectric application.  Which leverages the Peltier effect to create a heat flux between the junction of (2) different material types.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like a pasta cutting wheel.....


----------



## P-E (Aug 3, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Looks like a pasta cutting wheel.....


Mmm lunch ..


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> This seems like a suitable thermoelectric application.  Which leverages the Peltier effect to create a heat flux between the junction of (2) different material types.


Ceramics can open up a lot of options.  Hadn't thought of something like a Peltier module.  I do have some heat treatment experience, and was leaning more along the lines of a ceramic wheel with an embedded heating element.  Current can pass through something as basic as a spring loaded contactor.


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am a lowly road engineer but I am sure someone here can help out!
> 
> so what does this device do?  the roller part? my wife is an ICU nurse btw..


It will assist with wound care patients


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> This seems like a suitable thermoelectric application.  Which leverages the Peltier effect to create a heat flux between the junction of (2) different material types.


Good LORD....like......huh? 

LOL.

You sound ridiculously smart human. So, English please?


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Looks like a pasta cutting wheel.....


yep! it's damn near the same exact concept...except I'm having a HELL of a time figuring out how to make the wheel heat to a temp that wont burn skin. ugh.


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

Supe said:


> Ceramics can open up a lot of options.  Hadn't thought of something like a Peltier module.  I do have some heat treatment experience, and was leaning more along the lines of a ceramic wheel with an embedded heating element.  Current can pass through something as basic as a spring loaded contactor.


It does NOT have to be steel...as long as it can withstand washing, AND possibly autoclaving if surgical grade is implemented.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2016)

What is an approximate range for the desirable wheel temperature?


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

Supe said:


> Does the wheel HAVE to be metal?


No...As long as it CAN be washed, multiple times a day, and/or autoclaved, if a surgical line is implemented


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> For you, no.  For NI, given her avatar pic, yes.


   how sweet.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 3, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2166029/At-Pre-heated-electric-butter-knife-spread-cold-butter-straight-bread.html

Also might want to think in similar terms of a hair dryer for possibly blowing hot air over the blade. The hot air blower would be built into the handle and blow at an angle to allow the blade to spin and heat evenly.  

Just my cent and a half worth.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 3, 2016)

Also, make the dryer part removable for the washing process (separate the handle from blade).


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

einatlanta PhD said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2166029/At-Pre-heated-electric-butter-knife-spread-cold-butter-straight-bread.html
> 
> Also might want to think in similar terms of a hair dryer for possibly blowing hot air over the blade. The hot air blower would be built into the handle and blow at an angle to allow the blade to spin and heat evenly.
> 
> Just my cent and a half worth.


SEE? this is why I Love you guys


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 3, 2016)

We aim to please


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> What is an approximate range for the desirable wheel temperature?


I'm 'scientifically' guessing (based upon thermal application standards in the medical field) somewhere between 100 and 110 degrees F? (but those numbers are related to direct skin contact...this will be used during the application of a substrate TO the skin, so in other words - there will be a barrier between the skin and the heat.


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

so, maybe a little higher (up to about 115-118?)

 However, I dont want to delve into the litigious filed of skin burns either, if the patient happens to roll over an area of exposed skin...which THEY WILL


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)

And may I also ad, I didnt get to where this device is today, ON MY OWN. and every, single person who's input leads to an improved design alteration, will NOT be forgotten. I'm not a greedy, or stingy person. I invented this device after working with a patient who spent 4-6 HOURS a D-A-Y in a medical wound dressing management process- which was cut down to 10 minutes with the use of this device. It LITERALLY changed the quality of her life, and gave her a renewed reason to LIVE--- and that was MY ONLY driver, and still is, to date.

I never planned on going public or to manufacturing... I made the damn thing myself, and had a friend 3d printer it, and worked from there. I spent almost 18 grueling months, writing an entire patent specification for the USPTO -MYSELF -which SUCKED - but I did it, and saved me about 20 thousand dollars.- and yes, I have since retained that patent. Another friend did the CADS for me, and so far, its been a major collaboration of all totally cool, smart people...of whom I will NOT forget! ( I have 2 major medical companies reviewing partial IP, and one that's already made an offer, but they were complete jerks about the whole process)- and since my intent is not to become an overnight BAZILLIONAIRE, I don't have to sell SHIT to anybody who cannot appreciate how this was born, and who helped it become a reality. Period.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

remember that 10% usually goes to the house


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 3, 2016)

remember to not be fixated on the device containing the heating element. You can design a holder for the device that will heat your design temporarily (I assume each application time will be relatively short in nature).....wow....did I just sound like a guy on the Big Bang Theory show....hopefully not like Sheldon.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 3, 2016)

NI,

There seem to be a plethora of cordless soldering irons that might help meet the goals of your objective. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=m570.l1313&amp;_nkw=cordless+soldering+iron&amp;_sacat=0


----------



## NurseINNOVATOR (Aug 6, 2016)

einatlanta PhD said:


> remember to not be fixated on the device containing the heating element. You can design a holder for the device that will heat your design temporarily (I assume each application time will be relatively short in nature).....wow....did I just sound like a guy on the Big Bang Theory show....hopefully not like Sheldon.


Haaaaaaaa! Sheldon....lolololol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 10, 2016)

I would suggest the use of a PTC heater.  They literally can not over heat past their set temperature.

ETA: I am a patent agent as well as an ME, so if I can be of any assistance in that regard, I am happy to help.


----------

